# disque dur séparé. comment revenir à 1to en une seule partition



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, il y a quelques temps j'ai voulu mettre windows sur mon iMac. Je n'ai pas réussis. 
Ensuite j'ai voulu remettre mon disque dur sans Boot Camp et comme au début. 
Je sais qu'il faut passer par le terminal mais je n'en connais pas plus.
Merci de m'aider


----------



## ericse (26 Avril 2020)

rem3400 a dit:


> Je sais qu'il faut passer par le terminal mais je n'en connais pas plus.



Non, c'est avec l'utilitaire Bootcamp que l'on retire Bootcamp du disque


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

salut Eric , j'ai déjà testé plusieurs fois avec BootCamp. Ça ne marche pas. 
J'ai vu dans le forum que la méthode par terminal fonctionnait mais elle reste propre à chaque machine.


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2020)

rem3400 a dit:


> salut Eric , j'ai déjà testé plusieurs fois avec BootCamp. Ça ne marche pas.


Et pourtant, c'est bien en relançant Assistant Boot Camp que de dernier proposera une option Restaurer qui supprimera proprement la partition Windows. Et quand je lis ça...


rem3400 a dit:


> Ensuite j'ai voulu remettre mon disque dur sans Boot Camp et comme au début.


...cela sous-entend que tu as tenté des manipulations hasardeuses.


rem3400 a dit:


> J'ai vu dans le forum que la méthode par terminal fonctionnait mais elle reste propre à chaque machine.


Eh non, les commandes a exécuter dans le Terminal seront en conséquence des dégâts causés et non pas propres à une machine.


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Et pourtant, c'est bien en relançant Assistant Boot Camp que de dernier proposera une option Restaurer qui supprimera proprement la partition Windows. Et quand je lis ça...
> 
> ...cela sous-entend que tu as tenté des manipulations hasardeuses.
> 
> Eh non, les commandes a exécuter dans le Terminal seront en conséquence des dégâts causés et non pas propres à une machine.


oui j'ai fait des manipulations hasardeuses. Comment peux tu m'aider ?

windows n'est même pas installé. Avec l'option de restauration Boot Camp qui dure quelques heure , un message d'échec s'affiche à chaque fois.

Voici ce qui apparait quand je tape la commande diskutil list dans le terminal, je pense que mon Mac est virolé. Comment pouvez vous m'aider. merci.


```
diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         748.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         251.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +748.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.4 MB    disk1s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                513.8 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +251.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                144.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## ericse (26 Avril 2020)

rem3400 a dit:


> Voici ce qui apparait quand je tape la commande diskutil list dans le terminal , je pense que mon mac est virolé .Comment pouvez vous m'aider.



Met nous donc cela entre balises "Bloc de code" pour conserver les espaces, là c'est pas trop lisible...


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Met nous donc cela entre balises "Bloc de code" pour conserver les espaces, là c'est pas trop lisible...
> 
> J'ai fait un copier coller, je vois pas ce que tu veux faire "bloc de code " ?



Les espaces du code sont pareil au terminal qu'ici


----------



## ericse (26 Avril 2020)

rem3400 a dit:


> J'ai fait un copier coller, je vois pas ce que tu veux faire "bloc de code " ?



Comme ça, parce que sinon c'est illisible :

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *960.2 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         840.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                119.9 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +840.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Eric DD - Données       473.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      8.6 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Eric DD                 11.1 GB    disk1s5
```


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

attend je refais ça proprement


```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                 *1.0 TB       disk0
   1:                    EFI EFI                                209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:         Apple_APFS Container disk1      748.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:        Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB     disk0s3
   4:        Apple_APFS Container disk2       51.0 GB     disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
    0:      APFS Container Scheme -           +748.9 GB  disk1
                                   Physical Store disk0s2
   1:      APFS Volume Preboot                   24.4 MB    disk1s2
   2:      APFS Volume Recovery                513.8 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:    APFS Container Scheme -            +251.0 GB    disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:     APFS Volume BOOTCAMP           144.6 GB    disk2s1
   2:     APFS Volume Preboot                   24.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:     APFS Volume Recovery                 507.4 MB  disk2s3
   4:     APFS Volume VM                             5.4 GB     disk2s4
```

*Note de la modération :* évite de répondre toutes les minutes, en cas d'erreur dans un message tu peux en faire l'édition pour le corriger.


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

je ne peux pas faire mieux . Pas moyen d'importer un pdf en pièce jointe . Même en changeant le code sur la page message il l'envoi comme ça


```
diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                 *1.0 TB       disk0
   1:                    EFI EFI                                209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:         Apple_APFS Container disk1      748.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:        Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB     disk0s3
   4:        Apple_APFS Container disk2       51.0 GB     disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
    0:      APFS Container Scheme -           +748.9 GB  disk1

                                   Physical Store disk0s2

   1:      APFS Volume Preboot                   24.4 MB    disk1s2
   2:      APFS Volume Recovery                513.8 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:    APFS Container Scheme -            +251.0 GB    disk2

                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:     APFS Volume BOOTCAMP           144.6 GB    disk2s1
   2:     APFS Volume Preboot                   24.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:     APFS Volume Recovery                 507.4 MB  disk2s3
   4:     APFS Volume VM                             5.4 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## ericse (26 Avril 2020)

Et avec "Bloc de code" dans le menu :


----------



## Locke (26 Avril 2020)

rem3400 a dit:


> je ne peux pas faire mieux . Pas moyen d'importer un pdf en pièce jointe . Même en changeant le code sur la page message il l'envoi comme ça


Ah bon, regarde ta réponse précédente #10 que j'ai corrigée et celle qui suit, c'est si dur à faire ?


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

```
diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB       disk0
   1:                    EFI EFI                           209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:         Apple_APFS Container disk1                   748.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:        Apple_Boot Boot OS X                        134.2 MB     disk0s3
   4:        Apple_APFS Container disk2                   51.0 GB     disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
    0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +748.9 GB  disk1

                           Physical Store disk0s2

   1:      APFS Volume Preboot                           24.4 MB    disk1s2
   2:      APFS Volume Recovery                          513.8 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:    APFS Container Scheme -                        +251.0 GB    disk2

                           Physical Store disk0s4
   1:     APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                           144.6 GB    disk2s1
   2:     APFS Volume Preboot                            24.4 MB     disk2s2
   3:     APFS Volume Recovery                           507.4 MB    disk2s3
   4:     APFS Volume VM                                  5.4 GB     disk2s4
```

voilà


----------



## ericse (26 Avril 2020)

rem3400 a dit:


> je ne peux pas faire mieux



Sérieux ? Tu sais, l'idée que tu sois allé bidouillé ton Mac en ligne de commande commence à me faire un peu peur... 

Bon,
Il faut que tu refasse proprement le diskutil list, parce que c'est très suspect d'avoir ces deux lignes :

```
4:        Apple_APFS Container disk2                   51.0 GB     disk0s4
   0:    APFS Container Scheme -                        +251.0 GB    disk2
```


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

C'est à dire ?
refaire la même chose, je viens de relancer le terminal, il me met la même chose avec ces deux lignes. 
Tu veux dire que le mac est virolé ?


----------



## ericse (26 Avril 2020)

rem3400 a dit:


> refaire la même chose, je viens de relancer le terminal, il me met la même chose avec ces deux lignes.



C'est possible si tu as vérifié, mais si c'est le cas, ça dépasse largement mes compétences de réparation


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

ça veux dire quoi ces 2 lignes en gros ?

@macomaniac : Salut, je vois que tu t'y connais bien, c'est pour ça que je viens vers toi. J'ai un problème qui apparemment est difficile à résoudre selon un membre de ce forum. Je suis novice et me suis inscrit aujourd'hui. Je voulais remettre mon iMac en une seule partition après avoir tenté de mettre windows il y a quelques temps. Boot Camp est impossible à supprimer et quand je lance diskutil list apparemment il y a un problème sérieux selon un membre prenium. Peux tu m'aider ?


----------



## ericse (26 Avril 2020)

rem3400 a dit:


> ça veux dire quoi ces 2 lignes en gros ?



Peu importe pour l'instant, mais les 2 tailles devraient être identiques...


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

Si tu ne sais pas faire tu peux m'orienter vers quelqu'un sur ce forum ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir *rem* 

Est-ce que tu ouvres une session d'utilisateur normale (avec Finder et Dock) ?


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir macomania
Oui ma page principal s'ouvre avec le Finder et le dock

On m'a déjà aidé avec le terminal à supprimer certaines partie. Il reste la manip à faire pour avoir le disque entier. Et aussi je te demanderai comment supprimer des app que je n'arrive pas à enlever.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

D'accord. Passe la commande  :

```
diskutil info /
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume démarré

Poste le retour (dans un bloc de code).


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

```
diskutil info /
   Device Identifier:         disk1s1
   Device Node:               /dev/disk1s1
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk1

   Volume Name:               BOOTCAMP
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /

   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:   APFS
   Type (Bundle):             apfs
   Name (User Visible):       APFS
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       Yes
   Booter Disk:               disk1s2
   Recovery Disk:             disk1s3
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  SATA
   SMART Status:              Verified
   Volume UUID:               D007F82B-96DE-4A37-BBD5-3953F48998A5
   Disk / Partition UUID:     D007F82B-96DE-4A37-BBD5-3953F48998A5

   Disk Size:                 251.0 GB (250997313536 Bytes) (exactly 490229128 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:        251.0 GB (250997313536 Bytes) (exactly 490229128 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:         150.6 GB (150606888960 Bytes) (exactly 294154080 512-Byte-Units) (60.0%)
   Volume Free Space:         100.4 GB (100390424576 Bytes) (exactly 196075048 512-Byte-Units) (40.0%)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          No

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               No
   Hardware AES Support:      No
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

C'est le volume *BOOTCAMP* en format *apfs* (le mal nommé) qui est le volume démarré.

- passe encore la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je voie la distribution actuelle du disque interne.


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         251.0 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +251.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                144.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk1s4
```

Le tableau des disques ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

J'appelle "tableau des disques" ce que tu as posté.

- passe encore la commande :​

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour. Une activation du *SIP* bloquerait une commande de lecture de la table de partitions *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able) que j'envisage de te passer. Car la *GPT* décrit les partitions visibles > tout en gérant l'ensemble des blocs du disque (dont les bandes de blocs libres). Il faut donc pouvoir lire la *GPT* pour savoir où se situe actuellement l'espace libre du disque.


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

```
csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

*SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *BOOTCAMP* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande lit la table *GPT* d'en-tête disque => et affiche en retour la distribution des blocs du disque (en : secteur des tables de partitions > partitions > bandes de blocs libres intercalaires)

Poste le tableau obtenu.


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

```
sudo gpt show disk0
Password:
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6         
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1462886360         
  1463296000   490229128      2  GPT part - 7C3457EF-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  1953525128           7         
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Voici la bande d'espace libre -->

```
409640  1462886360
```


elle commence au bloc n°*409640* > et a une extension de *1462886360* blocs (de *512* octets = *748.997 Go*). Elle est donc située entre la partition visible n°*1* du disque (*EFI*) et la partition n°*2* (*apfs*). Comme on ne peut pas récupérer des blocs libres située avant une partition à cette partition située après (mais seulement l'inverse) => ces blocs libres ne sont pas directement récupérables à la partition  *apfs*.

il faut recréer une partition de type *apfs* avec ces *749 Go* de blocs > cloner le *Conteneur* de *BOOTCAMP* => dans le *Conteneur* de cette nouvelle partition > démarrer sur le volume *apfs* du haut > supprimer la partition *BOOTCAMP* du bas > récupérer son espace (ce qui fonctionne dans ce sens).

=> d'accord avec cette stratégie ?

Note : le bloc est l'unité logique élémentaire du point de vue de l'écriture d'un fichier. La taille du bloc est le standard de *512* octets sur ton disque.


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

ok on fait ça


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Passe les commandes :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
sysctl hw.model
```


qui affichent : la version de macOS installée et l'identifiant de modèle du Mac

Poste les 2 retours => que je voie de quelles sortes de démarrage de secours ton Mac est capable.

Note : il n'est pas possible d'écrire un descripteur de partition à la *GPT* > si elle n'est pas désactivée. Ce qui impique le démontage de tous les volumes des partitions qui en dépendent. Il faut donc pouvoir effectuer un démarrage indépendant du disque interne pour en démonter les volumes.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Les 2 commandes sont : 

```
sw_vers -productVersion
sysctl hw.model
```


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

```
sw_vers -productVersion
10.14.6
```


```
sysctl hw.model
hw.model: iMac13,1
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Mojave. Le démarrage sur l'OS de secours du disque (volume *Recovery* du *Conteneur*) de Mojave => est implémenté de la particularité suivante -->

- un clonage à la volée s'effectue en *RAM* de l'image-disque contenant cet OS de secours > suite à quoi le Mac se trouve démarré sur un OS de secours supporté en *RAM* - en indépendance du disque.​
Donc redémarre via *⌘R* comme quand tu as désactivé le *SIP*. Lance le Terminal  et passe la commande :

```
diskutil list internal
```


qui affiche la configuration interne seule 

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil > tu colles dans un Bloc de code

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         251.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +251.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                144.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk2s4

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Parfait. Passe la commande préliminaire :

```
diskutil umountDisk force disk2
```


qui démonte tous les volumes du *Conteneur apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umountDisk force disk2
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk2 was successful
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Démontage réussi.

- voici la commande à passer à présent :​

```
gpt add -b 409640 -s 1462886360 -t 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
```


tu la passes en "copier-coller à rebours" : tu la copies d'abord ici avec Safari > tu la colles dans le *terminal* > tu l'exécutes

la commande crée un descripteur *GPT* de partition telle que : bloc de tête = n°*409640* > extension = *1462886360* blocs (de *512* octets = *748.99 Go*) > type = "*Apple_HFS*" (via son *UUID* de type = *48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC*) > puis affiche la configuration primaire du disque interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# gpt add -b 409640 -s 1462886360 -t 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC disk0
disk0s3 added
-bash-3.2#
```


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         251.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS                         749.0 GB   disk0s3
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Voici la nouvelle partition -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS                         749.0 GB   disk0s3
```


elle n'a pas de volume > et elle a un faux rang. On corrige ces défauts.

- passe la commande (copier-coller à rebours) :​

```
newfs_hfs -J -v "Macintosh HD" /dev/disk0s3 ; diskutil mount disk0s3 ; diskutil list disk0
```


la commande injecte un système de fichiers *jhfs+* formateur d'un volume *Macintosh HD* sur l'en-tête de la partition > remonte ce volume > réaffiche la configuration du disque interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# newfs_hfs -J -v "Macintosh HD" /dev/disk0s3
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 698 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 57344k journal
-bash-3.2#
```


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount disk0s3
Volume Macintosh HD on disk0s3 mounted
-bash-3.2#
```


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         251.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            749.0 GB   disk0s3
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Note : quand je te passe une commande concaténée par des points-virgules *;* => tu la passes intégralement en un coup. Les *;* équivalent à l'instruction : après telle commande => exécuter la suivante. Ainsi > la concaténation pemet d'enchaîner une série de sous-commandes.

----------

Bon : opération réussie. Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
```


tu la passes en un seul bloc. À validation > une demande de confirmation s'affiche : tape *y* (*y*es) et revalide

la commande lance une réparation totale du disque (dont celle de la *GPT*) > puis réaffiche la configuration du disque

Poste le retour complet.


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil repairDisk disk0 ; diskutil list disk0
Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Preparing to create trailing loader space by shrinking the volume "Macintosh HD" on disk0s3
Creating loader space, part 1 of 3: Verifying the file system
Creating loader space, part 2 of 3: Shrinking the file system from 748 997 816 320 to 748 863 598 592 bytes so that this partition can be smaller
Creating loader space, part 3 of 3: Shrinking the partition in the partition map to open up loader space
Checking booter partitions
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
The partition map has been repaired
Finished partition map repair on disk0
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            748.9 GB   disk0s3
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         251.0 GB   disk0s2
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Comme tu vois -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            748.9 GB   disk0s3
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         251.0 GB   disk0s2
```


l'ordre des partitions correspond à présent à leurs localisation sur les blocs

- passe enfin la commande :​

```
diskutil ap convert disk0s3 ; diskutil list internal
```


la commande convertit *Macintosh HD* à l'*apfs* > puis affiche la configuration interne complète

Poste le retour.


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap convert disk0s3 ; diskutil list internal
Converting the volume on disk0s3 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk0s3 Macintosh HD
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Macintosh HD" backed by the GPT partition disk0s3
The target is a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk0s3
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk0s3
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk0s3 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk0s3 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk0s3
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk22s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk22s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk22s1
Finished APFS operation on disk0s3 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk22        748.9 GB   disk0s3
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         251.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +251.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                144.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 24.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                507.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk22 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +748.9 GB   disk22
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            20.5 KB    disk22s1

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Tout est en place à présent. Tu en as fini avec la session de secours.

- redémarre et réouvre ta session dans le volume *BOOTCAMP*. Préviens quand tu y es.​


----------



## rem3400 (26 Avril 2020)

j'y suis


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

J'avais anticipé => donc j'enchaîne :

- va à cette page internet : ☞*Carbon Copy Cloner*☜ (clique le lien rouge). Télécharge le logiciel et déplace-le dans les Applications. C'est un logiciel de clonage éprouvé. Tu as droit à une démo gratuite de 1 mois (sans restrictions logicielles) dont tu vas profiter.​
----------

À présent lance CCC > et dans son panneau définis une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *BOOTCAMP*

DESTINATION = *Macintosh HD*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *BOOTCAMP* dans *Macintosh HD* > puis créer les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur* d'accueil.

- quand il t'annonce que tout est fini > redémarre > la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage. Choisisi *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus.​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu retrouves une session conforme à celle que tu viens de quitter (pour moi ce sera demain).


----------



## rem3400 (27 Avril 2020)

Salut Macomaniac,
Un grand merci pour cette aide précieuse. Mon disque Mac OS est identique à Boot Camp. J'ai donc récupéré l'espace disponible.

Maintenant , dois je supprimer bootcamp ? Me conseilles tu un antivirus ? Le mac est un peu lent. J'avais installé pas mal de logiciels qui ne me servent plus et que je n'arrive pas à supprimer. 

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

Content pour toi !

- dans ta session de *Macintosh HD* > passe une commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## rem3400 (27 Avril 2020)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         748.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         251.0 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +748.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            143.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume PreBoot                 24.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +251.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 28.7 KB    disk2s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                20.5 KB    disk2s3
   3:                APFS Volume VM                      5.4 GB     disk2s4
   4:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                950.3 KB   disk2s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : supprime l'*apfs* du bas (ce qui reformate un volume *Untitled* standard sur la partition) > supprime la partition du bas reformatée > récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur* du haut (et à sa partition primaire) > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. En cas de blocage à un point donné => on verra où et pourquoi.


----------



## rem3400 (27 Avril 2020)

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation on disk2
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk2s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk2s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk2s4
Unmounting Volume "BOOTCAMP" on disk2s1
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 234 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 24576k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation on disk2
Started erase on disk0s3 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 251 131 531 264 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.275.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume PreBoot was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.275.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.275.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.275.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.8)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 748 863 598 592 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1000.0 GB  disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1000.0 GB  disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            143.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume PreBoot                 24.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                514.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Avril 2020)

Opération réussie --> problème résolu. Tu as un *Conteneur apfs* unique de *1 To*.


----------



## rem3400 (27 Avril 2020)

super


----------

